# Everything Else > Arts & Entertainment >  Skyline Food Truck Festival

## Pete

*Skyline Food Truck Festival*


Details are being finalized for a festival that would feature 50-60 food trucks (many from out of state), around 50 pop-up retailers, live music and a school supplies give-away by Kevin Durant and his foundation.

The date is set for Saturday August 23rd from 11AM to 11PM at the old Downtown Airpark.

Stoney LaRue is being courted as the music headliner.

Last year, the Kevin Durant Family Foundation gave $1 million to the Red Cross for disaster relief in Oklahoma.

The event will also serve as a kick-off for Bleu Garten food truck court (coordinator of the food trucks) at NW 10th & Harvey which hopes to open the first week of September.  

The OKC Downtown Airpark has been hosting various events over the last year, and on the night before this festival, the Offspring will headling the Summer Nationals concert.

OKC Airpark | 1701 S. Western Ave, Oklahoma City, OK 73109

----------


## trousers

So is this a Red Dirt music festival?

----------


## Pete

I believe they will be marketing as a family event with live music; more focus on the food trucks, retailers and Kd's foundation.

Not sure about the other musical acts at this point.

----------


## trousers

This will probably turn into that more cross genre festival that everyone wants.

----------


## Pete

Remember, the Summer National concert with Offspring et. al. will be the night before.

This will be marketed as a family event.

----------


## trousers

Really, no idea.  I totally missed that concert annoucement.
Epitaph Records: Summer Nationals 2014 Tour Announced With The Offspring, Bad Religion, and Pennywise

Ive seen Bad Religion...wouldnt mind seeing Pennywise.  Not too shabby.
Do I blame the mayor for NOFX not playing with them?

----------


## Pete

This event now has a website:



*Skyline Food Truck Festival*

----------


## ljbab728

There really isn't much information yet on the website but I'm sure that will change as it gets closer.

----------


## Mel

I think the chow is calling me harder than the music.

----------


## bradh

oh great, something else for this website to complain about (re: the headlining music talent at this)

this sounds awesome, too bad i'll be halfway to Colorado that weekend

----------


## John Knight

> There really isn't much information yet on the website but I'm sure that will change as it gets closer.


I have really been disappointed with lack communication this festival has provided. I have been trying to get in touch with them for over 3 weeks via Facebook, Twitter and email with no response. I had to call some random number I found on Twitter in order to reach someone. 

I am struggling to decide whether I should work this festival or not. Nothing bothers/concerns me more than poor communication.

Does anyone know anything more about this festival that has not already been posted on social media? Just trying to get a feel for things. Thanks!

----------


## OkieHornet

from the airpark's facebook:

We are very happy to announce Skyline Food Truck Festival will be at the OKC Downtown Airpark August 23rd!
A day filled with over 30 food trucks, Coffee and Cars OKC carshow, a silent auction, kid's carnival, and live entertainment featuring many Oklahoma artists including: Chad Sullins and the Last Call Coalition, The Chase Sanford Band, Evin Brady, Lower 40, Hosty Duo, Aaron Newman and the OK Caravan, and MORE!
All of this is benefitting Red Dirt Relief Fund; a non-profit providing a safety net of critical assistance to Oklahoma musicians in times of need!

----------


## Pete

This event is Saturday, August 23rd:  Skyline Food Truck Festival |

FOOD TRUCKS
THE FLYING PIG
CHICK N WANGS
KAITEKI RAMEN
WILD AL’S FOOD TRUCK
G’S CHILI
THE CREPE BREWERS
FRANKS WURST
JERKY
OFF THE HOOK SEAFOOD & MORE
THE SUGAR SHACK SWEET AND TREATS
ANDOLINI’S PIZZARIA
DOG HOUSE TULSA
MOB GRILL
HAWK’S DOGS
THE SAUCEE SICILIAN
MEXI-ASIAN FUSION
KATIE BUG’S SHAVED ICE
FIREY FURNACE
WINGS ON FIRE
WHEN PIG’S FLY BBQ
MEXI-DOG
PAGODA PIZZA
THE HALL’S PIZZA KITCHEN
KONA ICE
STELLA REAUXS
SUPER JUICE
STILLWAFFLES
TRUCK BURGERS
BURRITO BANDITO
BIG O’S BBQ
MR. TURTLE’S TACOS
KLEMM’S SMOKEHOUSE
PASTA MONSTA
BIG TRUCK TACOS
OKC STREET EATS


ENTERTAINMENT
Aaron Newman & The OK Caravan
Hosty Duo
Purdy Boys
Derek Paul and the Handsome Devils
Lower 40
Evan Brady
Chase Sanford Band
Chad Sullins and the Last Call Coalition
Ben Brock
Cody Russ
2 A.M.
Trading Co.
Skyline Comedy Showcase

----------


## OKCretro

Looks a lot like a H&8th, but for $60 bucks instead of free.  Pass

----------


## sooner88

^^^^ Looks like the $60 is for VIP access, including free beer, VIP access, etc. FYI

----------


## Urbanized

These days I'd pay $60 not to have to fight the crowds at H&8th...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mel

The list of Trucks that will be there is pure food porn. Got hungry just reading the list.

----------


## OKCretro

> These days I'd pay $60 not to have to fight the crowds at H&8th...


Get to H&8th like at 5:30 or 6, no lines. Problem solved

----------


## kelroy55

Looks like a great time,  wish I was up in OKC this weekend.

----------


## Urbanized

> Get to H&8th like at 5:30 or 6, no lines. Problem solved


Or wait a few weeks until Bleu Garten opens and leave H&8th to the Edmondites.

----------


## AP

> Or wait a few weeks until Bleu Garten opens and leave H&8th to the Edmondites.


That is precisely my plan.

----------


## Richard at Remax

> Or wait a few weeks until Bleu Garten opens and leave H&8th to the Edmondites.


We'll sure miss you! Better not let us know where Bleu Garten is or we'll run that into the ground too..

----------


## Urbanized

> We'll sure miss you! Better not let us know where Bleu Garten is or we'll run that into the ground too..


Nah. I'll add it to my Sun-Thurs rotation. You folks will be too busy putting your kids to bed and watching Dating Naked.  :Wink:

----------


## catch22

> That is precisely my plan.


Same. While I enjoy H&8th, it is attracting the type of people who I now avoid Bricktown for.

----------


## Richard at Remax

> Nah. I'll add it to my Sun-Thurs rotation. You folks will be too busy putting your kids to bed and watching Dating Naked.


Nah no kids yet. I'll just sit by the pool and sip mojitos while watching mad money, fox news, and talk about the latest fashion trends

----------


## Rover

> Or wait a few weeks until Bleu Garten opens and leave H&8th to the Edmondites.


So, you are in favor of downtown being only for downtown residents?

----------


## catch22

> So, you are in favor of downtown being only for downtown residents?


Sounds like the opposite to me. Downtown is now providing enough variety that it caters to everybody. That doesn't mean one has to hang out with every group who use downtown events.

----------


## Urbanized

> So, you are in favor of downtown being only for downtown residents?


Not at all. Downtown is everybody's neighborhood. I just like having some more laid-back places for regulars where I can come and go without having to plan my whole day around it. I also like to have a FEW places where I can rub elbows with neighbors and not necessarily the community at large. The appeal of a city is having choices.

----------


## Rover

The whole idea of the city increasing their support for downtown development, whether through MAPS or other methods, is for the betterment of all of OKC.  Yet there seems to be a real disdain of people who might actually come and support activities downtown who don't have their proper "downtown" credentials.   Seems to me we want people from all over the metro to participate in our downtown activities and to spend money and time there.  Downtown is great for uniting the city instead of some subtle and not so subtle dividing.  To promote dividing the class into the "cool kids" and the "nerds" is juvenile and not in anyone's best interest.  I'll bet Blue Garten, H&8, Skyline, and all the downtown businesses don't distinguish or segregate $$$ from downtown residents and "Edmondites"....the code word on here for anyone not cool enough to be "downtowners".

----------


## Urbanized

I appreciate and mostly agree with the sentiment, and of all people love to see downtown businesses thriving on outside dollars, but not everything has to be overrun with swarms of people. It's OK for there to be some neighborhood places too. No different than a neighborhood bar in the 'burbs or a semi-private swimming pool in a housing addition. There should be varying degrees of public interaction available. Again, that is the strength of a city.

----------


## catch22

I think you are reading too deep into it. 

You have to remember downtown is now becoming its own neighborhood. If there was an event in your neighborhood, you'd probably relax and hang out with the people who live next to you, and avoid the people who you don't know and are generally unfamiliar with. Or, you would not go to the event at all and hang out somewhere else.

When there is a party at my neighborhood pool, and no one I know is there, I'm not going to go, and if I do I will be sitting with the people I know.

----------


## Urbanized

DEFINITELY reading too much into it.

----------


## kevinpate

H&8 night is a great time ... to check out other, less crowded, places in the metro.  :Wink:

----------


## okclee

Idea :  H&8th create an app where I can order food from the multiple trucks, pre-pay,  and have it gps locate me somewhere in the area for a waitress delivery and tip. There could also be a central area for food pickup, preferably near the beer. 

I love the food and the atmosphere, hate the lines. Especially when I want multiple food items from the different trucks.

----------


## Rover

So, do people go to H&8th for the food or for the liveliness of a crowd?  And, is the problem too few trucks?  Is the result of it being cool making it uncool?

----------


## Urbanized

> So, do people go to H&8th for the food or for the liveliness of a crowd?  And, is the problem too few trucks?  Is the result of it being cool making it uncool?


I think for the first couple of years it was for both reasons. Now I think a large number of the people who are there each month are first-timers who heard that it's cool and want to see for themselves. For them, it is probably VERY cool. For people who were there from the beginning, it is a bit of a pain when there are tons of other great nearby options to enjoy with less much hassle, 7 days a week, all month long. So, to answer your question, is it less cool? I don't think so...it's just a different kind of cool. I think it's great anytime people from elsewhere in the metro can find a new way to discover and interact with downtown.

----------


## John Knight

> This event is Saturday, August 23rd:  Skyline Food Truck Festival |
> 
> FOOD TRUCKS
> THE FLYING PIG
> CHICK N WANGS
> KAITEKI RAMEN
> WILD ALS FOOD TRUCK
> GS CHILI
> THE CREPE BREWERS
> ...


My clothing company, MENT Apparel, will be set up at the festival tomorrow. Unfortunately I cannot list any other vendor that will be there since the organizers never provided me with that information. Should be a good time!

----------


## gurantula35

Klemms Smokehaus is unreal good

----------


## catch22

I found these pictures on my computer that I took when H&8th was in its infancy.

How I wish the lines were like this again.

----------


## Urbanized

Meh, I'm glad for everyone involved, including the people discovering downtown because of it. It's just time to activate another cool new place for those of us who bother to support nascent developments in the inner city.

----------


## bradh

Don't worry about this suburbanite clogging up your precious "neighborhood" event.  We went to H & 8th once and it was so much a cluster we just went to McNellie's and drank (need a few after the hassle of the event).  You should be happy that outsiders are finding out about these events, it will drive your property value up.  For once, embrace the outsiders.

----------


## bradh

> Meh, I'm glad for everyone involved, including the people discovering downtown because of it. It's just time to activate another cool new place for those of us who bother to support nascent developments in the inner city.


you know it's not just people in the core that support that stuff right?  you don't have to live in the core to support the core.  we've spent plenty of time driving 20 minutes to support downtown events.

----------


## Urbanized

Where did I say it was just people who live in the core who supported stuff there? In the very pulled quote you posted I referred to "those of us who bother to support nascent events in the inner city," and apparently YOU are already in that group. So...congratulations..(?).

It's funny (and revealing) that one your one attempt to go there you were put off by the same crowds I joke about avoiding, and instead went to a neighborhood watering hole. You see no irony in your response?

----------


## shawnw

Sooo.... how was it?

----------


## catcherinthewry

> Sooo.... how was it?


Nobody goes there anymore, it's too crowded. - Yogi Berra

----------


## shawnw

I meant the skyline festival not H&8

----------


## Prunepicker

So far nobody has given a review.  Did the Food Truck Festival take place or not?

----------


## John Knight

> Sooo.... how was it?


It was a bust for the most part. The fact that it was 101 degrees that day scared a lot of people away. They also lost many food trucks due to this food truck alliance that has apparently formed. 

It picked up in the evening, but people weren't sticking around. It would of been more fun if the festival could of retained most of the crowd.

----------


## shawnw

Personally I think the location hurts. One of the cool things about H&8 is that all the downtowners walk to it. PLENTY of people drive from pretty much everywhere to be sure, but the fact that it's an easy walk probably helps. It's a challenge walking to the airpark, and I've tried. Doable, but not something I would want to do on any kind of regular basis.

----------


## BBatesokc

Went for maybe 30 minutes. Wasn't my kind of thing and left. So, wasn't really there long enough to review it. Crowd was sparse, it was hot, the music wasn't my taste and we have plenty of other more convenient food truck festivals in the city. Basically my exact reasons for not going to the Reggae Fest in Bricktown after my first visit years ago.

----------


## Prunepicker

I've been trying to find where the food trucks park during the week, if in 
fact they do.  

Where does Off the Hook set up during the week?

There's a Korean truck, too.  

I've not been able to find these trucks and I don't want to wait for 
8th and H, or whatever it's called.

Will somebody help?  Oh!  I've texted and called to no avail.

----------


## Pete

Off the Hook has a Facebook page:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Off-T...78065052258215

----------


## BBatesokc

> I've been trying to find where the food trucks park during the week, if in 
> fact they do.  
> 
> Where does Off the Hook set up during the week?
> 
> There's a Korean truck, too.  
> 
> I've not been able to find these trucks and I don't want to wait for 
> 8th and H, or whatever it's called.
> ...


Most of the popular trucks utilize twitter and Facebook. There are also two smart phone apps that track some of the trucks.

I usually go to their twitter feed.

----------


## Pete

If the Korean place you are looking for is Heo's Kitchen, they are out of business.

----------


## Bullbear

you can find Heo's at about 31st and Penn.. well the truck is sitting there at a tire shop.. but no longer serving food.

----------


## Roger S

> you can find Heo's at about 31st and Penn.. well the truck is sitting there at a tire shop.. but no longer serving food.


It is for sale.... I know Kosmos BBQ had looked into buying it.

----------


## Prunepicker

> It was a bust for the most part. The fact that it was 101 degrees that day 
> scared a lot of people away. They also lost many food trucks due to this food 
> truck alliance that has apparently formed.
> 
> It picked up in the evening, but people weren't sticking around. It would of been 
> more fun if the festival could of retained most of the crowd.


It sounds like it should be held in the fall.  
Was it on the runway tarmac?  That'd raise the temp quite a bit.

----------

